

MakerBot CEO Bre Pettis Steps Down - bdehaaff
http://www.businessinsider.com/makerbot-ceo-bre-pettis-steps-down-2014-9

======
guiambros
I hope this will be good for Bre. He's a good guy, did a great job
bootstrapping an entire 3D printing industry, and made a small fortune in the
process.

I still remember him at Gnomedex 5-6 years ago, chatting with a handful of
folks about the vision of a crowdsourced manufacturing line of printed
objects, when the first MakerBot was still in beta. We're not there yet, but
he got pretty close to the vision.

For those interested, strongly recommend watching the documentary _Print The
Legend_ [1]. Seems it'll be on Netflix later this year. I watched the premiere
at the last sxsw, and it painted a colorful (and somewhat bittersweet) picture
of what happened behind the scenes with Bre, MakerBot, and its main
competitors. Can't say much more without giving any spoilers.

[1] [http://printthefilm.com/](http://printthefilm.com/)

~~~
guiambros
From the 3D Print post[2]:

 _“We have exciting news to announce about Bre. Now that we have a team in
place to carry on with MakerBot and continuing to move Full Speed Ahead, Bre
is launching a new initiative (separate from MakerBot), The Innovation
Workshop, with Robert Steiner, Liz Randel and Aljosa Kempele, to showcase what
is possible with MakerBot, Stratasys and Solidscape 3D printers. I can’t wait
to see what they make … and for the launch party!”_

[2] [http://3dprint.com/14012/makerbot-ceo-bre-
pettis/](http://3dprint.com/14012/makerbot-ceo-bre-pettis/)

